
Ask HN: How can I learn to write jokes and do comedy? - rayalez
Hi, guys!! Sorry if it&#x27;s a little off topic, but I figured that theres a lot of clever people here who are likely to know about that kind of thing(programming speeches and blogs are often hilarious and hackers are good at comedy).
I am working on my technical blog and youtube channel, and it is very important for me to figure out how to make them funny, I also dream about learning stand up comedy, but I&#x27;m not good at it.<p>Does anybody here have any advice on how to learn to write jokes and do comedy? Maybe some books or courses or just ideas?<p>Maybe somebody has some theories about how humor works? It is important for me to understand the thing I&#x27;m doing, but after a lot of research I couldn&#x27;t find any explanation of humor that would make sense.
======
karolisd
In two years, I went from starting doing stand-up comedy out of boredom to
getting third place in a contest at the best club in the state.

My advice is:

* Don't be afraid of being stupid or being unfunny.

* Do everything to kill fear. Face your fears to kill them.

* Follow your gut.

* Practice in front of a live audience as much as you can.

* Observe and notice everything. Question everything.

* When you're inspired to write a joke, notice the things that inspire you.

------
garysvpa
Check the list of link(s) that I provided below:

[http://www.jimrichardson.com/write.shtml](http://www.jimrichardson.com/write.shtml)

[http://stand-upcomedy.com/how-to-write-jokes/](http://stand-upcomedy.com/how-
to-write-jokes/)

[http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/10/131015134828.ht...](http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/10/131015134828.htm)

[http://www.theguardian.com/books/2008/sep/22/comedy](http://www.theguardian.com/books/2008/sep/22/comedy)

[https://www.experience.com/alumnus/article?channel_id=Entert...](https://www.experience.com/alumnus/article?channel_id=Entertainment&source_page=editor_picks&article_id=article_1126286323376)

------
thejteam
For a nerdy take on it, read John Allen Paulos's book "Mathematics and Humor."
It has been quite some time since I've read it so I don't remember if there
are any practical takeaways, but I remember I enjoyed it.

Keep in mind there is a big difference between doing stand up comedy and
writing jokes. Many stand up comics don't write their own jokes and most joke
writers don't have the stage presence to be stand up comics. There is also a
big difference between a joke intended to be read and a joke intended to be
heard.

------
theklub
If you are serious, watch "Kill Tony" podcast, go to open mic nights as much
as possible and write as much as possible.

------
laughfactory
Take a workshop if they're offered where you live. Just search for standup
comedy workshop on Google.

------
brudgers
The bit needs work.

~~~
brudgers
Unless you're Andy Kaufman. Then you're dead.

The first step to writing something funny is trying to be funny when you
write. The second step is analyze failures and learn something.

~~~
brudgers
I'll be here all week. Don't forget to tip your waitress.

